# Head cannon: Sasha is trans



## Skater (Oct 28, 2021)

If you haven’t heard yet despite the very feminine appearance and name, Sasha goes by he/him pronouns, super exciting stuff honestly. I don’t think it’s ever going to be confirmed whether or not Sasha is or is not but I think Sasha is most likely a trans man or is trans feminine or nonbinary .
Either way though I love him and I literally cannot wait to get him in my town.







EDIT: I guess we can’t be civil anymore these days, all this backlash just because I want more representation in games, people saying there must be something wrong with me and my perception of femininity and masculinity. I really hope we get to a point one day where we can talk about stuff like this without attacking people, especially people who clearly care about the same things, I will never understand this.
This is the last thing I’m going to say about this topic, I’m moving on don’t DM me.

A message to everyone else who was nice and shared their own head cannons, Thank you for your kind words, I love a lot of your ideas especially the ones about Sasha being a K-pop star, Stuff like this made me really happy as it gave me a lot of ideas for my own head canon and I really love that this game is so perfect for coming up with head cannons, especially since the villagers don’t really have very concrete personalities to begin with, this game is truly a creative beauty and it’s something I’m happy to have been playing for years.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 28, 2021)

I dont mind if some people think he is trans, I am not very bother by him been male or even if he had been female, the way i see him is like a super cute little boy like not grown up, he is like mom little precious spoiled baby, you know ? thats how i see him , like someone you need to cherish and protect hahah


----------



## Antonio (Oct 28, 2021)

Definitely head cannon them as non-binary.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I don’t think we can come to this conclusion based on appearance alone. I present more like a male but I’m certainly not trans. I think Sasha is just a male rabbit that is comfortable expressing himself. It’s that simple.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 28, 2021)

I dont think theyre trans, or non binary, or anything like that.

Personally I dont understand why people think they have to be anything other than cis gendered just because they have typically feminine features.

To me this just pigeonholes people and is unfair stereotyping


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 28, 2021)

Sasha is Sasha, best to leave it there


----------



## Skater (Oct 28, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I don’t think we can come to this conclusion based on appearance alone. I present more like a male but I’m certainly not trans. I think Sasha is just a male rabbit that is comfortable expressing himself. It’s that simple.


This is just my own head cannon. It’s really nice to see a very feminine male villager for sure!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Oct 28, 2021)

For me is just a boy Kpop idol. 

In my personal opinion, a person can be trans/non binary without them needing to be feminine or masculine. 

At the same time a lot of this game is open for interpretation, I think Julian and Colton are a thing, so you do you, is your island.


----------



## Skater (Oct 28, 2021)

Ace Marvel said:


> For me is just a boy Kpop idol.
> 
> In my personal opinion, a person can be trans/non binary without them needing to be feminine or masculine.
> 
> At the same time a lot of this game is open for interpretation, I think Julian and Colton are a thing, so you do you, is your island.


I love that, like what if he had a K-pop group with all the Sanrio villagers, I should totally make a group photo like that, with them in-front of instruments!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 28, 2021)

I'd rather not for things like that to be confirmed. Leave the interpretation to the individual. Just because a character is male with some aspects that seem feminine doesn't mean they are trans or nonbinary. They could simply be a male who have some feminine aspects and that is ok too.
not trying to sound abrasive


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 28, 2021)

Headcanon just means what the OP sees them as, not what they dictate them as. I do want to say that the first pic about Sasha taking selfies all the time seems like such a smug thing to do, but I read in another topic that he is lazy? Seems like they're flip-flopping on his personality.


----------



## Skater (Oct 28, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I'd rather not for things like that to be confirmed. Leave the interpretation to the individual. Just because a character is male with some aspects that seem feminine doesn't mean they are trans or nonbinary. They could simply be a male who have some feminine aspects and that is ok too.
> not trying to sound abrasive


For sure! Honestly I think that’s a lot of the beauty of this game is just being able to come up with your own custom interpretation of events and characters. It’s kind of like the perfect game to build off on with stuff like that.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 28, 2021)

Skater said:


> This is just my own head cannon. Either way though, it’s really nice to see a very feminine male villager for sure!



if you're looking for "trans-coded" villagers, julia and papi are definitely the way to go! julia is female but modeled after male peacocks, since females of that species don't have the colorful plumage she does, and papi is male but modeled after female okapi, since males of that species have visible "horns" (called ossicones) and he doesn't have any. it's one of my favorite animal crossing "facts" actually!


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 28, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont think theyre trans, or non binary, or anything like that.
> 
> Personally I dont understand why people think they have to be anything other than cis gendered just because they have typically feminine features.
> 
> To me this just pigeonholes people and is unfair stereotyping



The reason someone may want to think this is because certain groups and lifestyles are underrepresented in media and especially video games.

I don't want to speak for anybody, but I assume in good faith that most people choosing to think Sasha is non-binary are not trying to stereotype males with feminine features as non-binary. They are just looking for representation in a space that often chooses not to recognize them.


----------



## Moritz (Oct 28, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> To answer your question as to why someone may want to think this, it's because certain groups and lifestyles are underrepresented in media and especially video games.
> 
> I don't want to speak for anybody, but I assume in good faith that most people choosing to think Sasha is non-binary are not trying to stereotype males with feminine features as non-binary. They are just looking for representation in a space that often chooses not to recognize them.


To be fair when I made my comment, the post hadn't been edited to say it was their head canon.
The part I took most issue with has actually been edited out too.

The original post made it sound like they were saying that while nintendo hasn't confirmed it, that sasha is clearly meant to be trans.

Now they edited that part out and put it that it's their head canon, I take no issue at all and I likely would not have made the comment at all.


----------



## Mutti (Oct 28, 2021)

I think we can all agree, sasha is a new character and seems to be very popular.
there will be ALOT of nmt’s being traded for them


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2021)

I still don't like or support the notion that Sasha has to be this or that cause he doesn't look masculine enough to some. Sasha could be a cis male that is a complete player in his high school sporting that letterman jacket.

 It'd be like saying Quinn and Petri have to be nonbinary or transgendered cause cis females can't be tomboys or go into science. :/


----------



## piske (Oct 28, 2021)

idk but that bunny has some fly eyeliner, i could learn a thing or two


----------



## Skater (Oct 28, 2021)

Moritz said:


> To be fair when I made my comment, the post hadn't been edited to say it was their head canon.
> The part I took most issue with has actually been edited out too.
> 
> The original post made it sound like they were saying that while nintendo hasn't confirmed it, that sasha is clearly meant to be trans.
> ...


It’s true I did make an edit to the post but I only added it to the bottom part and anything else that was changed it was only to correct spelling or grammar, I didn’t mean for it to sound like that at all, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 28, 2021)

Moritz said:


> To be fair when I made my comment, the post hadn't been edited to say it was their head canon.
> The part I took most issue with has actually been edited out too.
> 
> The original post made it sound like they were saying that while nintendo hasn't confirmed it, that sasha is clearly meant to be trans.
> ...



It's all good. Not accusing you or anybody here of this, there's just a common refrain that happens anytime a new character breaks social norms where a group of people will say "I'm not sure why race/gender/orientation" matters. It may not matter to everybody, but to a person who hasn't felt seen, the representation matters a lot. That's all I wanted to say.


----------



## Grom (Oct 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> if you're looking for "trans-coded" villagers, julia and papi are definitely the way to go! julia is female but modeled after male peacocks, since females of that species don't have the colorful plumage she does, and papi is male but modeled after female okapi, since males of that species have visible "horns" (called ossicones) and he doesn't have any. it's one of my favorite animal crossing "facts" actually!



Great analysis and makes more sense than stereotypical gender typecasting.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 28, 2021)

He could be trans or nonbinary. I personally interpret him as a really cute, young looking boy character. But you could really interpret him whichever way you want to and whichever way makes you happy. The AC villagers feel more open to interpretation in general than other video game characters because they're not as developed personality-wise.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 28, 2021)

Grom said:


> Great analysis and makes more sense than stereotypical gender typecasting.



i mean, i don't see how this is "stereotypical gender typecasting"? neither OP nor anyone else is saying men can't be feminine or that women can't be masculine, just that they personally view sasha as trans because of x reason, which may be rooted in their own presentation and/or experiences.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 28, 2021)

Oh boy this is already getting controversial. I am going to say what I think and just leave it there. I am not really keen on Sasha being a lazy type villager. No offense to the the gender or anyone else in general, its just that I really thought Sasha was female because of the way their eyes looked like and it reminded me of those other peppy rabbit villagers like Chrissy for example. 

In no way I am hating on the gender or am against the choice that Nintendo make. Me personally I will have to think about getting Sasha. Its going to take some time for me to get used to, because when this was revealed I was so shocked I didn't know what to think. Don't misunderstand its not like I'm against the idea or hating on the gender, its just feels awkward considering all this time I thought and many others thought Sasha was a girl. This is going to take a long while for others to accept Sasha for who he is, I know its a sensitive topic, but for right now this is just how it is.


----------



## Fey (Oct 28, 2021)

I don’t mind other people’s headcanons, but personally think a more feminine-presenting guy is just as valid and worth celebrating.

People of all genders can choose to express themselves however they want without it changing their gender identity.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 28, 2021)

I know we all initially thought Sasha was a peppy villager because of the “happy excitable face” that most peppies have. But when someone pointed out the pattern on the amiibo thing then most people kinda thought ah yeah Sasha might be a boy. It may also be a cultural thing as well because I’m from Asia and Sasha being a boy won’t even cause even a bit of a shock to us (in Asia men with delicate features are most commonly referred to as pretty boys or flower boys). A lot even anticipated Sasha’s popularity will rise because if he did turn out to be a boy then most players who are KPop fans (me included) will definitely want him on our islands.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I don’t get the hate for Sasha being male. Sasha being feminine and male doesn’t make him any less of a male villager. He’s just a male rabbit expressing himself. There are people who wanted him on their island but don’t want him anymore because he’s a male?? A lot of people were expecting a female based on assumptions even though the evidence was pointing towards him being male, and now they’re upset because it’s a male? Idk, Sasha isn’t an it because he’s a male rabbit with feminine features. He’s not any less of a male. He’s a _male_ rabbit and a he. I don’t get the hate. You wouldn’t call a male person who presented more feminine an it (like that’s just bigotry and hatred, tbh). I don’t get the hate, and I don’t think I will.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i mean, i don't see how this is "stereotypical gender typecasting"? neither OP nor anyone else is saying men can't be feminine or that women can't be masculine, just that they personally view the digital rabbit as trans because of x reason, which may be rooted in their own presentation and/or experiences.



I'm not sure what else you'd call the confirmed male villager being brought up as transgendered based solely on having "girly" eyes or  bangs? Again, it'd be like looking at stereotypes and saying Petri can't be a cis female cause women don't go into science or Quinn clearly isn't a cis female cause she looks strong and fierce. It's easier to put down males that don't fit into the stereotyped mold and it be overlooked. If people said this about Quinn and Petri, it wouldn't be supported.

People are free to consider Sasha transgendered, but they should also reflect on why the more "feminine" male design has to be something other than cis male to make sense to them?


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 28, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> I'm not sure what else you'd call the confirmed male villager being brought up as transgendered based solely on having "girly" eyes or  bangs? Again, it'd be like looking at stereotypes and saying Petri can't be a cis female cause women don't go into science or Quinn clearly isn't a cis female cause she looks strong and fierce.
> 
> People are free to consider Sasha transgendered, but they should also reflect on why the more "feminine" male design has to be something other than cis male to make sense to them?



i'm not interested in starting an argument, so i'll just leave it here: i mentioned that it's probably rooted in the person's own presentation or experiences, which they're under no obligation to disclose to justify their personal headcanon, and i don't think they're required to "reflect" because of that.


----------



## Fey (Oct 28, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> People are free to consider Sasha transgendered, but they should also reflect on why the more "feminine" male design has to be something other than cis male to make sense to them?



I get exactly what you’re saying and agree with this 100%

And I feel awkward pointing this out because I know this thread had the best intentions, but isn’t it also a bit problematic to basically say that Sasha is a trans man because he looks like a girl? Food for thought.

I’d love if we had more direct representation in AC, and—like @daringred_ explained—think designs like Julia’s and Papi’s are going the right direction.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Oct 28, 2021)

Honestly so many of the new villagers are very gender... makes me happy to see. I agree with your Sasha headcanon OP :] I also have seen people headcanoning Petri as transfem, which I love (edit: should probably clarify that im nonbinary lol)


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2021)

Fey said:


> I get exactly what you’re saying and agree with this 100%
> 
> And I feel awkward pointing this out because I know this thread had the best intentions, but isn’t it also a bit problematic to basically say that Sasha is a trans man because he looks like a girl? Food for thought.
> 
> I’d love if we had more direct representation in AC, and—like @daringred_ explained—think designs like Julia’s and Papi’s are going the right direction.



 Yep. Sasha can't be cis male cause he has feminine features. Petri can't be cis female cause she is a scientist. Not sure how people fighting for a more accepting world use such old fashioned gender roles to stereotype ones that don't fit the mold they wish to break.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 28, 2021)

CinnamonCrab said:


> Honestly so many of the new villagers are very gender... makes me happy to see. I agree with your Sasha headcanon OP :] I also have seen people headcanoning Petri as transfem, which I love



i agree, i was split on a lot of their genders based on initial reveals. a lot of them could've gone either way to me! it's kind of refreshing. personally, i love the idea of quinn being a trans lesbian and am partial to any of the takes on sasha -- either a feminine guy, trans man or nonbinary rabbit. i think they're all valid and make sense. also haven't heard that headcanon for petri until now, but i've gotta say i love it, actually.


----------



## Envy (Oct 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> if you're looking for "trans-coded" villagers, julia and papi are definitely the way to go! julia is female but modeled after male peacocks, since females of that species don't have the colorful plumage she does, and papi is male but modeled after female okapi, since males of that species have visible "horns" (called ossicones) and he doesn't have any. it's one of my favorite animal crossing "facts" actually!



Now that's really interesting. Randomly head canoning characters as trans because of this and that trait is not something that has ever appealed to me, but the villagers you mentioned actually have sex characteristics of the opposite gender of what they are, and that makes sense for them to actually be trans and that's neat.

Although that means neither villager have been able to physically transition and that's kinda saddening.


----------



## Skater (Oct 28, 2021)

VexTheHex said:


> Yep. Sasha can't be cis male cause he has feminine features. Petri can't be cis female cause she is a scientist. Not sure how people fighting for a more accepting world use such old fashioned gender roles to stereotype ones that don't fit the mold they wish to break.


To reply to this post and your previous one, I think I made it very clear in my post in the edited section why this is my head canon, but to clarify, I literally just would like there to be more representation, I don’t think there’s enough trans representation in film and games from big well known studios. It’s not about making sense to me or anything like that. It’s quite simple to me why I care about something like this and I don’t really need to reflect on it. I don’t think I said anything wrong and I don’t think there’s any reason I should not have said this.


----------



## Grom (Oct 28, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> i mean, i don't see how this is "stereotypical gender typecasting"? neither OP nor anyone else is saying men can't be feminine or that women can't be masculine, just that they personally view sasha as trans because of x reason, which may be rooted in their own presentation and/or experiences.


Where did I comment on OP? I believe I quoted a post about Julia and Papi and complimented that post as a sensible analysis. You're reaching.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 28, 2021)

Envy said:


> Now that's really interesting. Randomly head canoning characters as trans because of this and that trait is not something that has ever appealed to me, but the villagers you mentioned actually have sex characteristics of the opposite gender of what they are, and that makes sense for them to actually be trans and that's neat.
> 
> Although that means neither villager have been able to physically transition and that's kinda saddening.



if it makes you feel better, my understanding is that not every trans person transitions physically and that not all trans people experience body dysphoria either!


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2021)

Skater said:


> To reply to this post and your previous one, I think I made it very clear in my post in the edited section why this is my head canon, but to clarify, I literally just would like there to be more representation, I don’t think there’s enough trans representation in film and games from big well known studios. It’s not about making sense to me or anything like that. It’s quite simple to me why I care about something like this and I don’t really need to reflect on it. I don’t think I said anything wrong and I don’t think there’s any reason I should not have said this.



I know it might be coming across as me going after you in particular, but it's really an issue I have with society in general with not actually be accepting of feminine males as they lead on to be. To most, they have to justify a male not being masculine with labels or traits like being gay, transgendered, nonbinary, had a single mother growing up/no father figure, etc. which bothers me. It's the same issue tomboy girls faced for awhile with being always viewed as a lesbian since any girl hanging out with the dudes is obviously "one of them." They didn't fit the old stereotypes, so let's give them a new one to force them into.

I understand you have personal stories and life that can make you look at Sasha in this light. But I also hope you don't look and see every feminine male as fitting into a particular mold cause they can't be a cis, straight male that just so happens to have feminine features or habits. I think we're hitting the point of being more accepting of people who don't fit the mold as a society, but we are also failing as a society pretty hard that we're just creating new molds to place people into.

For some reason, society is bent on creating labels and molds for everything... instead of just embracing everyone is different and that's what should be celebrated. Not trying to find a new category or word to throw people into each time they don't fit into one or the other.


----------



## whitherward (Oct 28, 2021)

CinnamonCrab said:


> Honestly so many of the new villagers are very gender... makes me happy to see. I agree with your Sasha headcanon OP :] I also have seen people headcanoning Petri as transfem, which I love (edit: should probably clarify that im nonbinary lol)



Saaaame, Petri has such transfem vibes to me. She's extremely good. (Honestly the more I think about it, the more tempted I am to rework my villager lineup again for her...)

As for Sasha I'm definitely loving the nonbinary headcanon, and I'm not saying that just because he's my fav of the new villagers


----------



## Raz (Oct 28, 2021)

People saying he's this or that because of eyeliner apparently weren't around in the early 2000s when emo was all the rage. 

Sasha has bangs and eyeliner, is lazy and wears an university jacket. This is pretty much emocore 2000 right there for ya


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2021)

I think this is a good place to end this discussion. 

While I would love to see LGBT+ representation in the game as much as the next person, it is important to try and not push your head-cannons onto other people. The reason people get upset about these things isn't because they don't want to see LGBT+ representation in video games, but rather it is out of loyalty to the source material. Unless word of God (aka Nintendo) says that a villager is transgender, then people will loyally defend what they believe is the true representation of the character until the conversation is forcibly closed. 

Secondly, it is also important to remember that toxic masculinity and the erasure of effeminate men is a hot topic right now. While you may feel you have good intentions with perceiving a character as transgender and sharing this perception with others, you may also be inadvertently taking away representation from someone else who feels that they can relate to him as he is.


----------

